# Policewoman, Pregnant Teacher Murdered in Afghanistan



## Marauder06 (Jan 2, 2014)

http://www.nbcnews.com/id/53871835/...afghanistan/?lite&lite=obnetwork#.UsAnUPRDua8



> KABUL (Reuters) - An Afghan policewoman and a pregnant teacher were hanged and their bodies dumped within a few kilometers of a foreign military base recently handed over to Afghan control, officials said on Thursday.
> 
> The two women, policewoman and mother of two Feroza and teacher Malalai - like many in Afghanistan the pair use only one name - were kidnapped on Monday in the conservative southern province of Uruzgan, said Abdullah Hemat, a spokesman for the provincial governor.





> "A post mortem examination shows that both were hanged," he said.
> 
> Successive, often deadly, assaults on women working in state institutions are fuelling concern that hard-won women's rights promoted by the United States and its allies are eroding ahead of the end of the NATO-led combat mission next year.
> 
> ...


----------



## tova (Jan 2, 2014)

RIP....


----------



## JHD (Jan 2, 2014)

More from the religion of peace.  Rest in peace to those ladies.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 2, 2014)

.....the beginning of the end.

RIP


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 2, 2014)

RIP.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 3, 2014)

Although disturbing, nothing new, I fished a pregnant Iraqi woman out of the Tigris river, she was the terp for a voting education program, she was hung from the double Decker bridge in Baghdad, stripped, burned and than dropped into the river. 

Several others were found decapitated, normally with signs of sexual assault. 

I saw an honor killing over in the SE Baghdad area, as well, dude cut his own wifes throat in the middle of a traffic circle. Of course we were not allowed to get involved b/c it was an Iraqi issue for the Iraqi Police. 

Women have no rights in those regions, and it will take several generations to change it, if it could ever be changed, I tend to doubt it. They view their women no different than live stock...

RIP.


----------



## Brill (Jan 3, 2014)

JAB said:


> They view their women no different than live stock...



Live stock have a natural instinct to fight back when they sense danger.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 3, 2014)

lindy said:


> Live stock have a natural instinct to fight back when they sense danger.



Not sure I understand the statement?

However, I disagree, most live stock become trusting to their care takers, and will follow them right to their slaughter. I've worked cattle, pigs, horses, and dogs, and its all the same. Build a report with the animal through feeding and getting them use to people, after which you can lead them around just about anywhere with a feed bucket.

As for fighting back, more like fight to get away, in which is always feudal and moot. Where you going to go, without a support channel its normally far worse to head out into the wild.


----------

